# Looking to do a first cycle of steroids and looking for info.



## Renny_8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I am looking try a cycle of steroids to gain mass and keep the mass. This would be my first time and I do not know a lot about them. I have a friend who did a couple cycles but he did not really look into it or anything but gained mass and kept it. I was wondering if I could get any ideas. I have been working out for 1 1/2 now and I am plateaued at 150 and cannot gain weight or size. Thanks


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 17, 2012)

stats bro....


----------



## overburdened (Apr 17, 2012)

Just like chucky1 said, stats....  also, have you tried changing your diet?  a lot of newbies try staying low fat, whatever so they stay nice and lean... fats are your friend(within reason)...  beyond that, I would recommend you read a couple books, do some research(so you have some sense of knowledge for yourself)... then asking for advice, is easier, and you don't sound like a complete dumbass... also, so you know what these things are capable of doing, that you are thinking of introducing to your body(they do have side effects, and when not used properly can cause issues for you)....  I always recommend Author L Rea's Building the Perfect Beast and Chemical Muscle Enhancement... should be able to find those fairly easily(tons of knowledge in them)... If you can't find them, PM me and I will guide you to them...


----------



## bigdtrain (Apr 17, 2012)

and how old? no minors. i would give a little more time to develop to your full potentail naturally


----------



## GFR (Apr 17, 2012)

Train 5 more years natty, then get back to us.


----------



## Renny_8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Im 21 weight 150 lbs, looking to gain 15 - 20 been stuck at 150 for 5 months now and was just looking for information or recommendations. Thanks


----------



## bigdtrain (Apr 17, 2012)

test with dbol great first cycle. dbol 4 weeks and test at 250mg per week for 10 weeks. great novice cycle. will have solid strength and weight gains


----------



## GFR (Apr 17, 2012)

Learn how to eat and train.


----------



## panteracfh (Apr 17, 2012)

Stats as in: Height, weight, BF%, and what your diet looks like.


----------



## Renny_8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Weight: 150
Height 5'7
not sure bf% but very little


----------



## bigdtrain (Apr 17, 2012)

read my post renny.
pct hcg, nolva is plenty


----------



## Renny_8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh sorry missed that one, What kind of test would you recommend?


----------



## FTW34 (Apr 17, 2012)

Same thing what most people will tell you, Learn how to eat and train, i find it hard to believe your 21 and only 150 u still have plenty of growth to do naturally, Do your research about Work Out techniques, scheduales, and Supplements! Supplements are more than just whey protein powder...And if you were to use steroids, you would need these supplements anyway. There are plenty of sites where you can get this information,


----------



## FTW34 (Apr 17, 2012)

If your work out and eating, and supplements aint right, i garentee you will lose all the weight you put on...Seen it happen to alot of people


----------



## bigdtrain (Apr 17, 2012)

test e or cyp is best. long ester for once a week inj


----------



## FTW34 (Apr 17, 2012)

bigdtrain said:


> test e or cyp is best. long ester for once a week inj



Once a week  injection will make his Levels fluctuate too much, Most likely hell experiance unwanted sides.

Twice a week is better


----------



## Renny_8 (Apr 17, 2012)

What kind of supplements do you recommend other then whey protein, I currently take bcaas, creatine monohydrate,.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 17, 2012)

do not use hcg during pct


----------



## FTW34 (Apr 17, 2012)

BCAA, L Glutamine, Amino Acids, Cassien Protein (Slow Release), and Whey Protein (fast release), creatine, Sport Multivitamin(opti men) is good, and a Prework Drink like Jack3d, or NO Explode.


----------



## bigdtrain (Apr 17, 2012)

1. once a week inj is sufficient for 1rst cycle. 2. i been in this game long time my friend. 3. yes hcg post cycle.
on trt they have people do 50mgs a week sometimes less. its enough for steady levels my friend


----------



## bigdtrain (Apr 17, 2012)

what you take for supps is fine. no need to spend all that extra money on those supps. half are not as good as said


----------



## teezhay (Apr 17, 2012)

Have you read Heavyiron's sticky on first cycles and PCT? There's some great resources already posted to this forum, so be sure to read all the stickies, and if you're still in question, use the search feature. Don't be afraid to bump an ancient thread if you have a good question regarding the subject matter at hand. 

Good luck with your first cycle, bro!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 17, 2012)

bigdtrain said:


> 1. once a week inj is sufficient for 1rst cycle. 2. i been in this game long time my friend. 3. yes hcg post cycle.
> on trt they have people do 50mgs a week sometimes less. its enough for steady levels my friend




are you referring to hcg post cycle before nolva/clomid/aromasin etc because he is using test E? because hcg should not be used alongside those compounds if recovery is the goal


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Apr 17, 2012)

bigdtrain said:


> test with dbol great first cycle. dbol 4 weeks and test at 250mg per week for 10 weeks. great novice cycle. will have solid strength and weight gains




agree!!!! go for that. Test and Dbol at the doses he said. 250mg test per week .... 20/30/30/40 on the dbol .33 arimidex e3d (or adjust how you need it)  .. and PCT nolva and clomid < 5 weeks


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 17, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Learn how to eat and train.


Bump


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Apr 17, 2012)

Honestly you would get just as good results if you ate food


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Apr 17, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Bump



agree x3... but if you going to be knuckle and jsut f yourself up do something light like posted above


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 17, 2012)

FTW34 said:


> BCAA, L Glutamine, Amino Acids, Cassien Protein (Slow Release), and Whey Protein (fast release), creatine, Sport Multivitamin(opti men) is good, and a Prework Drink like Jack3d, or NO Explode.



x2

You NAILED it bro.


----------



## teezhay (Apr 17, 2012)

Okay I just read the part where he mentions being 150lbs, so ignore my previous post. I need to get out of the mindset that people are smart enough not to waste money and resources on steroids when there's such vast room for development naturally. AAS just aren't necessary at that point. 

Enjoy the first year or two of lifting, because the next time you see gains that drastic, you'll be sweating your ass off in a tren-induced state of sleeplessness.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Apr 17, 2012)

Bro he  plateaued. Most of us  plateaued @ 130-140 lbs (not srs)so he is def ready for a cycle. Wonder if if he knows what a squat or dead lift is. Bottom line he is not ready for a cycle not my body I don't give a shit either way it does erk my nerves though.



teezhay said:


> Okay I just read the part where he mentions being 150lbs, so ignore my previous post. I need to get out of the mindset that people are smart enough not to waste money and resources on steroids when there's such vast room for development naturally. AAS just aren't necessary at that point.
> 
> Enjoy the first year or two of lifting, because the next time you see gains that drastic, you'll be sweating your ass off in a tren-induced state of sleeplessness.


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 17, 2012)

SteroidalGazelle said:


>




dear sir, please tell me your secreat.  How many IU's of HGH do you use per day?


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 17, 2012)

Go balls to the wall and run high dose tren your first cycle


----------

